# Caleb's mischievous afternoon



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Caleb has been quite the mischievous puppy today. At lunch today, he was in his usual spot under the table, playing with a toy. It's a little plush orange guy with a squeaker that we call his "Mr. Squeaky". A little while ago he gave Mr. Squeaky a squeaker-ectomy and amputated one of his arms. So I sewed it up and gave it back to him yesterday. Well, when I look down to check on the pup, he's amputated his other arm. :doh: So I take Mr. Squeaky and put him up on the table to begin his permanent retirement. But Caleb doesn't want to give up so quickly, so he looks at Mr. Squeaky for a few minutes, giving me a look that says, "Please can I have it back? Pretty please with ice cream and cherries on top!". When it becomes clear that shear cuteness isn't going to win his toy back, he goes into the other room and comes back with a less interesting plush toy in his mouth. He lays this inferior toy down at my feet and offers it up for a trade. 

Fast forward a couple hours to about 2:00. DH is taking Caleb out for his pre-nap potty break when they happen upon a group of little girls enjoying their day off school. The girls live in our complex and adore Caleb, so DH and the puppy are quickly swarmed by the kids. DH shows them a couple of Caleb's tricks (high fives and nose targeting) and the girls all want to give it a try. So Caleb, being the happy-go-lucky guy that he is gives high fives and nose touches all around. That is, until he comes to the little girl holding a doll. Instead of touching her hand with his nose, he grabs her doll by the hair and claims it as his own! DH rescues the doll and hands it back and brings the pup back inside. He takes off the leash and lets the pup go to get a drink while he hangs up the leash. He then walks into the kitchen to find the puppy counter surfing and eating dog biscuits that were waiting to go in the oven. In the 20 or 30 seconds that he was unattended, Caleb had managed to eat 6 raw dog biscuits. :doh:

I probably would have been angry at him, if I hadn't been laughing so hard.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahhh, Caleb you are a sweet thing! Gotta love em <and watch em >

When my kids were little we had numerous beheaded Barbies, I always said if you don't put the dolls up, or watch the dogs, it's your fault...


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Ahhh, Caleb you are a sweet thing! Gotta love em <and watch em >


He's at that age right now where he lulls you into a false sense of security.  Somedays he seems so mature and well behaved. And then, out of the blue, he'll hit you will a 100% puppy day. Those puppy days sure are cute and fun, but I forgot how vigilant you have to be!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

awww - let him destroy his favorite toy!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Faith's mommy said:


> awww - let him destroy his favorite toy!


Honestly, I was tempted. Those big brown eyes are so hard to say "no" to.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's destroyed more toys than i can remember.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka doesn't destroy toys but he is addicted to them and he is 9! He steals toys from other dogs in our family and from my grandsons. He tries to sneak and take Colin's toys home with him! He especially likes Elmo!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I still have to watch Rusty, he sneaks in the kids rooms and gets anything he can find and destroys it.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

cinnamonteal said:


> When it becomes clear that shear cuteness isn't going to win his toy back, he goes into the other room and comes back with a less interesting plush toy in his mouth. He lays this inferior toy down at my feet and offers it up for a trade.


Now THAT'S funny!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Caleb sounds like he is just the funniest sweetest character. I love when they look up at you like they will do anything in the world for you to get something taken away from you. I bet that toy will be sewed right back up and given back to him. I dont have the heart to throw any of my kids toys away, I just keep sewing them back up. In fact I found today a toy that had been decapitated and put it up to sew back together again.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a great pupper he sounds like. I forsee you becoming a great sewer or a change in dog toys. ROFL


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

AND WHAT EXACTLY IS THE PROBLEM ??? ... !!!


LOL


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

cinnamonteal said:


> He's at that age right now where he lulls you into a false sense of security.  Somedays he seems so mature and well behaved. And then, out of the blue, he'll hit you will a 100% puppy day. Those puppy days sure are cute and fun, but I forgot how vigilant you have to be!


He is so cute! That's a good story--thanks for sharing. And by the way, our Annie is 6 years old and still has "puppy days". I don't think it ever ends (at least I hope it doesn't end).


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Aww you need to read the "Lesson of the evil Woobie"....essentially the filling is evil, the squeaker is the devil incarnate and MUST be removed for everyone's safety. The empty pelt can then be carried as a trophy and warning to the other woobies.

C'mon, give it back to him:


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments! Caleb really is a neat dog. He's brought a lot of laughter and smiles into my life. 

I would really like to sew up Mr. Squeaky and give him back, but Caleb not only amputated both arms, but he _ate_ them, too. I'm afraid that if I give it back, he might just eat the whole thing. :uhoh: (It's a small toy - maybe 6 inches in length.) 



moverking said:


> Aww you need to read the "Lesson of the evil Woobie"....essentially the filling is evil, the squeaker is the devil incarnate and MUST be removed for everyone's safety. The empty pelt can then be carried as a trophy and warning to the other woobies.:


That story sounds adorable! I'd love to read it... do you know where I can find it?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Caleb, you're supposed to wait until theyre cooked, little one. I bet you had a great day today.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> Aww you need to read the "Lesson of the evil Woobie"....essentially the filling is evil, the squeaker is the devil incarnate and MUST be removed for everyone's safety. The empty pelt can then be carried as a trophy and warning to the other woobies.
> 
> C'mon, give it back to him:


 
LOL, yes it's mandatory, the woobies must be destuffed and de-squeaked :doh:
Pelts are carried around proudly then used as favorite tug toy with a buddie, lol.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

kids will be kids.Normal for puppy behavior,I don't see any problems.


----------

